
Updates to eBay User Agreement (agreement to Arbitration unless you opt out) - SonicSoul
http://announcements.ebay.com/2012/08/updates-to-the-ebay-user-agreement-and-privacy-policy-2/
======
SonicSoul
I got this agreement update in my email today, but there is no mention how to
opt out of below.

 _"Unless you opt-out: (1) you will only be permitted to pursue claims against
eBay on an individual basis, not as part of any class or representative action
or proceeding and (2) you will only be permitted to seek relief (including
monetary, injunctive, and declaratory relief) on an individual basis"_

is this standard?

~~~
nrlucas
Standard not to mention it? Not sure. But it's referenced in other places of
the user agreement, see below. Pretty much exactly like the pay-pal opt-out.

Opt-Out Procedure IF YOU ARE A NEW EBAY USER, YOU CAN CHOOSE TO REJECT THIS
AGREEMENT TO ARBITRATE ("OPT-OUT") BY MAILING US A WRITTEN OPT-OUT NOTICE
("OPT-OUT NOTICE"). THE OPT-OUT NOTICE MUST BE POSTMARKED NO LATER THAN 30
DAYS AFTER THE DATE YOU ACCEPT THE USER AGREEMENT FOR THE FIRST TIME. YOU MUST
MAIL THE OPT-OUT NOTICE TO EBAY INC., ATTN: LITIGATION DEPARTMENT, 173 WEST
ELECTION ROAD, DRAPER, UT 84020.

(from, <http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/user-agreement.html>)

